# When do they REALLY get their adult coat?



## evybear15

Just curious on this, as I'm not sure. 

Baxter is almost 7 months old right now, and he no longer has his puppy fuzz ( It was so cute...) obviously, but his coat also doesn't look to be very thick just yet. I'm curious if this is another phase, or if this is how he'll be? I don't mind either way, I just wasn't certain if there's more to happen coat-wise now that the fuzz is all gone.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

evybear15 said:


> Just curious on this, as I'm not sure.
> 
> Baxter is almost 7 months old right now, and he no longer has his puppy fuzz ( It was so cute...) obviously, but his coat also doesn't look to be very thick just yet. I'm curious if this is another phase, or if this is how he'll be? I don't mind either way, I just wasn't certain if there's more to happen coat-wise now that the fuzz is all gone.


The adult coat comes in completely between 6-8 months of age. Usually the first coat blow and then hair growth back is what they will always look like. The first coat blow and regrowth usually adds more volume to the coat. With a coat supplement you can make your dogs coat a little thicker and softer. but its subtle differences. 

Here is Loki at about 6-7 months or so I forget now.


























here is 12 months 

here is his winter coat at 2 years











It generally stays the same and depending on the season gets more volume or lays flat on the body in the summer to stay cool.


----------



## evybear15

Thank you.  We're right in between there, and I haven't seen him truly blowing his coat just yet. Shedding more than usual, but nothing excessive.

I'm not worried about it if it isn't as thick, I was just curious.

Your pup is beautiful, by the way!


----------



## 4TheDawgies

evybear15 said:


> Thank you.  We're right in between there, and I haven't seen him truly blowing his coat just yet. Shedding more than usual, but nothing excessive.
> 
> I'm not worried about it if it isn't as thick, I was just curious.
> 
> Your pup is beautiful, by the way!


You're welcome
and
Thank you!


----------



## aditya

dafaq_zpsea4d30a3.jpg photo by adityamorey | Photobucket


----------



## Jo Ellen

Spirit is 9 months, he hasn't started shedding yet. Do some GSD's just not shed? Can a girl get that lucky?


----------



## llombardo

Jo Ellen said:


> Spirit is 9 months, he hasn't started shedding yet. Do some GSD's just not shed? Can a girl get that lucky?


I'm joining you in the lucky corner....its okay if there are only two of us


----------



## onyx'girl

Wait til late spring.
I lucked out when Onyx waited almost 3 yrs before she blew coat. My dogs have been getting really thick undercoats in the past month. I dread when it starts coming out!


----------



## Jo Ellen

onyx'girl said:


> Wait til late spring.
> I lucked out when Onyx waited almost 3 yrs before she blew coat. My dogs have been getting really thick undercoats in the past month. I dread when it starts coming out!


Bust my bubble, onyx'girl, way to go :tongue:


----------



## onyx'girl

I had my bubble busted too....by a furball!


----------



## BamasPride

Bama sheds a lot but I don't think he has truly blown his coat and he is nine months now I am currently using a pet zoom but am hoping there might be something better but not woot as expensive as the furmanator if anyone has any suggestions


----------



## Hipcheck2012

My boy just turned a year old.. About 2 months ago he completely blew his coat.. I could've filled a grocery bag every other day for 2 weeks, and I feel like that's NOT an exaggeration! Holy smokes! I've always loved shepherds.. But I've had mixes because I have a "rescue" mindset, I lucked out finding him... Anyway, mixes don't shed like pure GSDs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buzz.babes

BamasPride said:


> Bama sheds a lot but I don't think he has truly blown his coat and he is nine months now I am currently using a pet zoom but am hoping there might be something better but not woot as expensive as the furmanator if anyone has any suggestions


Look on amazon!! That's where we got ours 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest

*Coats*

I have an 8.5 month log german shepherd pup who is all black.
I noticed some of the tan color appearing between all toes a couple days ago. Is it possible that he could get some more markings?


----------

